# Applet funktioniert auf speziellem Webspace nicht?



## Ximian (22. Okt 2007)

Hi,

Ich habe Webspace wo ich Spplets ablege. Mit Firefox tun die ganz prima. wenn ich den IE benutze funktionieren die Applets nie (siehe Fehlermeldung unten). Der Server schickt dem IE doch wohl dasselbe jar-file wie dem Firefox!

Sehr seltsam ist, das dieselben Applets auf anderem Webspace mit dem IE  (und natürlich auch Firefox) sehr wohl funktionieren. Wie soll ich mir das erklären?

*Normalerweise sehe ich diesen Fehler!*
java.lang.ClassFormatError: Truncated class file
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

*
Ich hab auch einmal diesen Fehler gesehen!*

java.lang.SecurityException: illegal URL redirect
	at com.sun.deploy.net.HttpUtils.followRedirects(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doRequest(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doGetRequestEX(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.isUpdateAvailable(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.cache.DeployCacheHandler.get(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.retrieve(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.retrieve(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarFileFactory.get(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFileInternal(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.access$600(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.ensureOpen(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Okt 2007)

Ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit jemandem geholfen, der eine Webseite bei einem Community-Webspace-Anbieter gehostet hatte. Bei dem gingen auch keine Applets. Wir haben dann die Applets auf einen anderen Webspace ausgelagert und von dort aus in seine Webseiten eingebunden, weil er seine Adresse beim Community-Webspace-Anbieter behalten wollte.
Es ist also gut möglich, das es auch bei dir etwas mit dem Server zu tun haben könnte.


----------



## Guest (23. Okt 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit jemandem geholfen, der eine Webseite bei einem Community-Webspace-Anbieter gehostet hatte. Bei dem gingen auch keine Applets. Wir haben dann die Applets auf einen anderen Webspace ausgelagert und von dort aus in seine Webseiten eingebunden, weil er seine Adresse beim Community-Webspace-Anbieter behalten wollte.
> Es ist also gut möglich, das es auch bei dir etwas mit dem Server zu tun haben könnte.



Schade das Du nicht explizit weisst was das Problem war.

Danke!


----------

